# New dwarf player



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking to possibly start fantasy relatively soon and I've got a bunch of questions. I'm looking to play dwarfs simply because I love the rich, honorable, hard-working, clan oriented little guys. 

Firstly, how competitive are dwarfs or how competitive do they look to be given the rumors about 8th? I've played Dark Angels in 40k for some time and really don't want to have an army that gets run over simply because I'm not capable of putting out enough firepower (though having Murphy inspired dice doesn't help). I'm not really looking to be a hyper-competitive player but I'd like to be able to win in a competitive environment. 

Is GW the same in codex releases in Fantasy as they are in 40k? Do they tend to favor some factions over others and give them all the attention while taking insanely long times to release new codecies? DA vs the new Nids really wasn't all that fun and I would like to not to repeat that. 

In a typical game (2500 I heard?) about how many mini's should I be expected to put on the board? 

Are dwarfs primarily a plastic or metal army? 

My friend got me some Longbeards and they've been quite fun to paint. I was leery at first due to only having painted two metal models prior and neither quite coming out to my standards, but thus far no prob. I am curious how to break up so many metal parts though. It seems like a nearly complete shades of gray model with a splash of gold and green here and there. Karak Hirn is the Hold I am thinking about playing. I like the primary blue ones with gold but it makes me think of Ultramarine dwarfs.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> Is GW the same in codex releases in Fantasy as they are in 40k? Do they tend to favor some factions over others and give them all the attention while taking insanely long times to release new codecies? DA vs the new Nids really wasn't all that fun and I would like to not to repeat that.


Well at the moment warhammer fantasy is experiencing something we like to call a power creep. Basically what is happening is that every new army that is being brought out is getting better and better. Beats of Choas are currently the exception 



> Firstly, how competitive are dwarfs or how competitive do they look to be given the rumors about 8th?


At the moment they are pretty competitve but when 8th ed comes we shall just have to wait and see.



> In a typical game (2500 I heard?) about how many mini's should I be expected to put on the board?
> 
> Are dwarfs primarily a plastic or metal army?


Dwarfs armies don't usually contain many models. Most of them are plastic apart from the Longbeards, Ironbreakers, Gyrocopers and Flame Cannon (there may be more)

Skar


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwarves have a good base of plastic models to work from and the majority of the units people normaly use are plastic.
You don't have to worry about lack of firepower with Dwarf armies it's one of the shootiest around.
The only real reason Dwarfs don't make for top tier armies is their lack of mobility as most tournies require some sort of objective taking rather than just wiping out your opponent.
With the toughness and armour of the dwarves I don't see the new edition affecting them much although there may be a few changes.
If you can paint beards and armour dwarves are a really easy army to paint I managed 2 20 dwarf units in a day to a good standard with out much effort.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Not power creep... anything but power creep. argh.
Cool, I'm adjusting to painting metal, slowly but surely. These little Longbeards are neat.
Thanks Skar!

Meh, It'll be friendly only most likely so I'll just ignore the objectives and keep shooting lol. 

There is a rule in 40k where if you wipe your opponent you autowin, has this been true in fantasy and does it look like it will be changed in 8th?
Once I get the beards down I'll have half the model down 
Thanks Neil!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the Dwarfs as they stand are a good solid force. they won't win all the time, but they won't loose all the time and when they do lose, generally it won't be much.

they are relaible and they are tough and although they aren't too maneuvreable, either the enemy will come to them anyway, or they will not.

for instance, my Dwarfs and my Chaos Warriors often face a very mobile shooty/magic Dark Elf army which never gets in combat if it can be helped.

whereas the chaos knights have a chance of catching the Dark Elves (sometimes) the dwarfs don't, but then they can take them on at range. they are also a difficult army to take on in the magic phase if you tool up correctly.

personally, of the 9 armies i have for fantasy, the Dwarfs are in the top 3. 

You know where you stand with a Dwarf. If you have any sense, that will be out of reach of his axe.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Good to hear, seems like I've made the right choice then. 
Thanks Drax!

For those of you that are familiar with 40k, are Dwarfs the fantasy equivalent of Tau? They seem to be a lot better in hand to hand than tau are (ie paper) but the ranged firepower?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

there isn't an easy comparison to be honest.

possibly think of them as like a slow Pedro Kantor Force - they have access to the best items of artillery and are very good at a short range fire fight - they are a good solid combatant force too without at the same time being the _best_ in combat, and their armour is good enough to see them right.

that is unfortunately, as poor a comparison as it may be, the best like for like i can think to offer


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dwarves are a lot better with the new 8th edition rules. They have an easier time reaching close combat, there isn't nearly as much a penalty for being charged, they all get a ward save versus magic (or so I've heard) which stacks with the ward saves from their shields, their war machines no longer have to guess ranges, and partials are now all considered hits.

Altogether, this makes the Dwarves a very solid army to play, as long as you use a good number of war machines.

Good luck!


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

kewl! Thanks.


----------

